# Upper beak fell off



## miaforte (Jan 28, 2017)

my russian tortoise is about 3 years old and his entire upper beak broke off. Will it grow back?


----------



## Pearly (Jan 28, 2017)

Pictures? Close up front and side view? And welcome to the forum


----------



## Pearly (Jan 28, 2017)

Tort beak is kinda like fingernails, it grows all the time but depending on living conditions and food it maybe more robust or brittle. It should grow back but it may need some extra attention now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 
Photos would be good, but if you can't post them, then a visit to a recognized reptile vet is a good idea.


----------



## Pearly (Jan 28, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Photos would be good, but if you can't post them, then a visit to a recognized reptile vet is a good idea.


Agree


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

If you're in the States and bought the tortoise from a pet store, chances are pretty good that your tortoise is older than three years - more likely about 10 years. And a tortoise at that age who hasn't been allowed to bite off his food from the stem it grows on, probably has an overgrown beak. In this case, it was the "overgrown" part that broke off. When a beak is allowed to get overgrown, and it breaks off on its own, it sometimes breaks off much shorter than it should, and this is very painful.

You can see I'm doing a lot of guessing and surmising. We'll need to see pictures to give you better info.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jan 28, 2017)

What do you feed your russian? My turtles bottom beak and nails fell off when he was malnourished and lacking vitamin A


----------

